# My new lathe



## Brian H (Mar 10, 2019)

I have been waiting for this to get here for almost 3 months. I imported it from China (which was interesting to say the least). There are a few things that need attention, a lot of stoning and careful filing on ALL the sharp edges. 
I have spent the better part of a week just cleaning and fitting. All in all I am happy with my purchase and feel it will work just fine for me.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 10, 2019)

You should be happy with that.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 10, 2019)

Tom O said:


> You should be happy with that.



Yes. I am quite happy so far. When you consider the price, compared to what I could find in North America, I am willing to spend some time getting it all working right. I am actually enjoying this part. The challenge I have found so far is needing the lathe to make the parts for the lathe...LOL
I purchased a QCTP and holders from Banggood and they work OK. I think I will try my hand at making a steel version of it. It is a perfect size, just not as solid as I feel a steel one will be.
If anyone has advise on how to determine what size QCTP to choose I certainly am open to suggestions. 
I want to start the quest for a good independent 4 jaw chuck (it came with a self centering 3 & 4 jaw) for it. The chucks that came with the lathe will do for now, but, certainly are the lower end for quality.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah you....very nice. You should have a fun weekend playing with that. Congrats.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 10, 2019)

Shars.com has a brochure on the AXA and BXA tool posts and what measurements to make to decide which one to use (that is, if you like Aloris style tool posts)...  I've read it a long time ago, and believe it is findable on their site.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 10, 2019)

Well now you it appears you have a lathe and a mini mill....all sorts of fun and projects for you to do just within those machines themselves!  

I would love to hear briefly about the import process.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm interested in hearing about the import process to.  From where did you order it and what did the machine set you back landed?


----------



## Brian H (Mar 10, 2019)

I ordered the machine off Ali Express. (It was the only one I could find with metal gears) There were a few communication difficulties due to the language barrier, but, all worked well in the end. I finally hired a customs broker (Percy Davis) who helped immensely in the final stages. There was quite a bit of paperwork (and a couple small surprise costs) once it arrived at the Vancouver seaport (this is where the customs broker really made things easy). All in all it took about 8 weeks to arrive on Canadian shores than about 10 days to arrive in Saskatoon.
Final costs were about $1600 CDN


----------



## Janger (Mar 10, 2019)

Interesting adventure. How much was the shipping? What size is it?


----------



## Brian H (Mar 13, 2019)

I hired a local trucking company for about $300. It is an 8 x 16 model #MX-210V is the model number.


----------



## Colten Edwards (Apr 2, 2019)

try these guys for your axa holders. I've bought all my BXA holders and tool post from them. they are excellant quality with good fit and finish.

https://www.amazon.ca/l/11293781011


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 10, 2019)

When I had my small lathe I used BXA from BOXTAR bought through ebay. They were quite good for the price paid.


----------

